# Puppy growth question!



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

One very approximate rule of thumb is that the pup reaches approximately half its adult weight at 14 weeks. So whatever she weighed at 14 weeks, double it, and you will have an indication of her adult weight. Puppies - like children - grow in spurts, so I wouldn't assume she will continue to gain half a pound a week until she is six months. But it does look as if she is aiming to launch herself out of the toy size bracket!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh, yes. I certainly won't be able to call her a toy for much longer. She was such a tiny little thing when I brought her home at 8 weeks old. She weighed under 2 pounds back then. At 14 weeks she was already 5 pounds, so if I double it, she should be around 10 pounds at her adult weight, but I'm pretty sure she'll pass that. I just whipped out my postal scale and her exact weight at 17 weeks today is 7 pounds 9 ounces. I only feed her twice a day with limited snacks in between. Maybe there is some growth hormone in this Fromm Puppy Food. lol 

She does not seem to be eating as much these last few days, though, so maybe that is an indication the she'll slow down in growth.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

There were times I thought Poppy was heading for Standard size, too - and that Sophie had ideas about growing up to be a Border Collie! As I recall, they began to level off around 17/18 weeks, and didn't get much taller after 6 months.


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Whew...good to hear!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

LOL! Sophie a border collie! That really made me giggle! I picture her border collie size with great bit Pappilon ears!!! Wouldn't that be a wonderful sight!!!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

cavon said:


> LOL! Sophie a border collie! That really made me giggle! I picture her border collie size with great bit Pappilon ears!!! Wouldn't that be a wonderful sight!!!


Just think - if she were that size, and I taught her to flap her ears, it could be Dumbo all over again!


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

When my mini was 14 weeks, he weighed 8 pounds. I didn't measure him at the shoulder at that age. He is full grown now at 15 pounds and is about 14-15 inches at the shoulder.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

*Sophie as Dumbo!!!*



fjm said:


> Just think - if she were that size, and I taught her to flap her ears, it could be Dumbo all over again!


ah Dumbo, one of my favorites!!

Baby mine, don't cry, 
Baby mine dry your eyes,
Rest your head close to my heart 
Never to part,
Baby of mine!

I sing that to all of my pets!!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

PaddleAddict said:


> When my mini was 14 weeks, he weighed 8 pounds. I didn't measure him at the shoulder at that age. He is full grown now at 15 pounds and is about 14-15 inches at the shoulder.


So then that would be just about right at doubling the weight at 14 weeks to get the adult weight. I've always read that you should double the weight at 12 weeks old. But that would mean Gigi's adult weight would be about 8 pounds, which she is less than half a pound from now. I think I'm more likely to beleive the doubling the puppy weight at 14 weeks now.


----------



## McKay (Feb 19, 2011)

Does the 14 week rule stand for standard poodles too?


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

sandooch said:


> I've heard and read that toy poodles usually reach their adult height by the time they are around 6 months of age. Well, Gigi will be 4 months old in a few days, but she is already at 10" at the withers and 7 pounds, so she is obviously going to be a mini miniature.
> 
> My question is...is there a certain time frame (like from weeks 12-16 for example) that they go through most of their growth spurt and then slow down until they reach their top height? I ask this because it seems like Gigi is growing bigger every day now. It was only 2 weeks ago that she was 9" at her withers, and she is gaining a 1/2-pound per week. I'm just trying to get an idea as to when it will at least slow down a bit. If she keeps going at this rate, I may have to change my Poodle Type to standard.  Not that I mind, I'm just curious if this rapid growth spurt will continue all the way up to adulthood or not.


No thats incorrect, I breed toys and there is no time frame on when they stop, like ppl each dog is different. Alot will stop around 8 mths old, then they just mature in their bodies, sometimes it will give the appearance they have grown again, but they havnt. Its just they have more body. I had another bitch that grew quickly I thought she was going to be a horse, she stopped at 5 mths and matured in body, only hit just over 10 inch. Here in Australia, our toys are upto 11 inchs, we dont have a dwarf size. Ive also heard the odd one can still shoot up after 1 yr old. Not sure if thats true, its never happened to mine but sometimes you never know.

If your not showing or breeding, I really wouldnt worry what height the pup stops at, no matter what, you will still love it.


----------

